# norway Bryne v Ull Kisa



## 30minsoccer (May 28, 2012)

Bryne is in the middle of the ranking table, but the performance is getting better with two consequent wins. In home ground matches, there are two wins a draw and a loss. Ull Kisa, is first in ranking with six wins and two losses, with an over 2.5 goals score in seven from the eight matches. I wait for an over 2.5 goals score with the first goal in the first half.


----------

